
The impromptu Slack war room where companies unite to fight Spectre-Meltdown - jonbaer
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/01/the-impromptu-slack-war-room-where-net-companies-unite-to-fight-spectre-meltdown/
======
tomohawk
Well, with enforcement of these things moving to the FTC instead of the FCC,
perhaps we'll get some antitrust action on this.

The big tech monopolies were probably trying to do the right thing, but
communicating privately and locking out other companies looks an awful lot
like monopolists using their monopoly power to increase the reach of their
monopolies.

